
Did humans create the Sahara desert? - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/11260.html
======
DrScump
blogspam of

[https://blog.frontiersin.org/2017/03/14/did-humans-create-
th...](https://blog.frontiersin.org/2017/03/14/did-humans-create-the-sahara-
desert/)

which is in itself a summation of this David K. Wright paper, complete with
images and references:

[http://journal.frontiersin.org/article/10.3389/feart.2017.00...](http://journal.frontiersin.org/article/10.3389/feart.2017.00004/full)

